# Shell: javac mit mehreren externen Jars



## Frozenlife (21. April 2008)

Hallo,

ich habe ein kleines Problem, was ich nicht wirklich in den Griff bekommen. Ich will per javac Java Dateien kompilieren, welche eine Menge von externen Jars benötigen. Das soltle doch mit javac -cp datei1.jar datei2.jar ... funktionieren, nur ich habe da ca 20 JARS und ich bin nicht gerade in Stimmung, alle 20 JARS inklusive deren Pfade dabei richtig anzugeben. 

Gibt es eine Möglichkeit, alle JARS von EINEM Ordner zu benützen, ohne den Dateinamen anzugeben? Es muss ja nicht direkt javac sein, es kann auch ant sein. Aber damit kenne ich mich überhaupt nicht aus.

Vielleicht kann mir wer helfen. Sag schonmal Danke.

mfg Frozenlife


----------



## zeja (22. April 2008)

Also ich meine ab Java 1.6 kann man Wildcards benutzen:
javac -cp lib/*.jar meineKlasse.java

Zu Ant steht eigentlich alles im Manual: http://ant.apache.org/manual/index.html


----------



## Frozenlife (22. April 2008)

Nö..leider gehts nicht. Habs wohl schon mal probiert, aber das geht nicht so wirklich, da man mehrere JARS mit ":" angeben muss und er findet nur die 1te Jar und hört danach auf (hab Java 1.6). Achja, ich benutze Suse Linux - Shellscripts. Ich werds aber mal mit Ant probiern.

mfg Frozenlife


----------

